

QA with Canonical's Matt Asay: Why Linux Beats Apple - jennifercloer
http://www.linux.com/news/featured-blogs/185-jennifer-cloer/293844-qa-with-matt-asay-how-linux-is-beating-apple-and-much-more-

======
tonystubblebine
I want to leave aside the question of whether Linux will beat Apple in the
market. That's only relevant if you're thinking about building apps for Linux
or if you're an Apple investor. However, I think there's a much more relevant
question for many HN readers: is Linux better for everyday use than Apple.

My last three everyday computers were a Mac, a pre-installed Linux laptop from
System 76, and now, a Dell that I picked up at Best Buy and loaded Ubuntu on.
For a number of reasons, I'm much much happier with Ubuntu Linux than I was
with my last Linux box or with my last Mac.

\- I'm running the same environment as my production systems. I really like
having code, and more importantly configuration, work the same on my laptop
and my server.

\- This question is largely moot these days anyway since my top applications
are gmail in the browser, the 37signals suite, and ssh.

\- Software and hardware have combined to make virtualization more practical.
I split time between running a business and coding. The business stuff often
pushes me toward Windows-only software so I often run a Windows instance
during the day. Sun's VirtualBox has been great for me and this laptop is much
more capable (enough RAM/HD) than my last one. This is also how I run itunes
for syncing my iphone.

\- Laptop configuration hell has largely gone away. Wireless and sound worked
out of the box. Even my 3G USB card was detected automatically.

\- I like the Ubuntu bling. I use Gnome Go, which is like Quicksilver on OSX.
I like virtual screens. I like the window animations.

\- I actually like having Windows around. There are the business reasons I
mentioned above. But I also still play games. This laptop came with a 500MB
HD, which means I felt comfortable leaving a Windows only partition.

\- I almost hesitate to bring up price because I don't want this
recommendation to be read as "Linux is a great cheap option." But it is! I
paid $750 for a 17" Dell laptop with dual core, 4MB RAM, 500MB HD. The
equivalent Macbook was over $2000. One of my theories on laptop pricing is
that I don't want to spend more than I could afford losing--otherwise I'd be
nervous every time the laptop was out of the house.

~~~
SandB0x
Does anyone know if there's a company like System 76 in the UK? Dell's Ubuntu
range seems to have vanished. Having someone else worry about hardware
compatibility and edge cases would be awesome.

~~~
tonystubblebine
I got one of the regular Dell Studios (Windows pre-installed) mainly because
my System 76 laptop died and I needed a replacement that day. I installed
Ubuntu immediately and I haven't had any of the compatibility and
configuration nightmares that I've had on previous Linux laptops. So, if
you're willing to look beyond their Ubuntu line.

~~~
SandB0x
Yeah, I have a Dell too and haven't had any real problems, but this
illustrates my problem - if I were ordering a new one I'd now be asking you
what exact components you have, checking all kinds of forums, and in the end
just have to hope I haven't ordered the wrong combination of graphics card and
bluetooth module.

Whereas if there were a company that made it their business to put together
tried and tested components I'd be all over them like a rash.

------
spudlyo
"Can Linux compete with Apple" is a silly question as Matt pointed out. "Can
Linux compete with OSX in the mobile/laptop/desktop market" is a better
question. I believe that Linux is technically as strong as OSX (if not
stronger) but on the Linux GUI side, there isn't the laser sharp focus on
usability and good taste that Apple has put into their GUI. Maybe ChromeOS can
change this, Ubuntu has made great strides in this area, but I believe that
OSX is still pretty far ahead.

------
jasonlbaptiste
I really like what Ubuntu has accomplished so far. Karmic and Lucid are really
solid. I think they're also getting the design down with some of the recent
announcements.

The problem here is this: Canonical doesn't control the hardware. Will ubuntu
start matching up with OS X? Sure. It might already in some aspects. People
don't buy Macs JUST for OS X. If that were the case, Pystar would have sold
more than 700 systems. People want the entire package.

So, it's a purely windows vs ubuntu fight. Apple just makes for some nice
headlines in an interview. Ubuntu needs to start getting people to produce
machines with Ubuntu on it and make them ultra visible. One half assed attempt
by Dell doesn't count.

~~~
jasonlotito
People don't buy Macs -just- because Apple owns the hardware, either. Their
hardware isn't anything special, in fact (My wife, a die-hard MacGeek, hasn't
owned a Mac that she hasn't had to bring into repair or gotten use out of her
AppleCare in some way). Mac's have a perceived higher value, as well as top-
notch support. This isn't to say that Apple itself has better support than PC
repair. I much prefer Microbytes over the Apple Stores 'Genius' bar any day of
the week, but Apple doesn't have the perceived "higher quality" in the
shopping experience then HP, Dell, or others have.

Even if Canonical controlled the Hardware, they'd still have a long way to go
before they reached the same experience that Apple provides from start to
finish. I can buy an Apple product, and from the beginning to the end, I'm
supported and assisted with almost every aspect of the mac in some manner,
offline and online, even in person if I need it.

Edit: Added -just-

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
I should have used another word besides hardware. I mean everything from the
industrial design, the support, the service, and full apple experience.

~~~
jasonlotito
Every time I see Apple, hardware, and praise together I sort of reflect on my
own experience of having to drive out a number of times over the course of a 6
week period, bringing out my wifes laptop and then bringing it back. Each time
we brought it back, the problem hadn't been fixed, and by the time we were
done, it had developed several new problems.

It was annoying. Granted, she did have AppleCare, and because of the countless
problems, they did replace her old MacBook Pro with a new one.

Which has been experiencing problems with the keyboard and wireless connection
for the past several months. >_< Of course, we are out of the original
AppleCare now. Oh well. =)

~~~
astrange
Ask anyway and mention that it's a replacement. They're supposedly flexible.

------
barnaby
It's a telling sign that the questions 3 years ago were "is Linux ready for
the desktop" and today the questions are "is Linux better than Mac".

Linux as a product is obviously top notch now; from here on out it's just a
matter of marketing.

